
Penguins Have Bad Taste - antimora
http://news.discovery.com/animals/endangered-species/penguins-have-bad-taste-150216.htm
======
dottrap
Whales apparently also lost taste buds.

[http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2014/05/whales-cant-
taste...](http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2014/05/whales-cant-taste-
anything-salt)

